# Warcraft: 3rd Shinobi Wars by Dream Raider



## Volume27 (Jan 9, 2008)

I play warcraft. US.EAST account: Mc_Flurry
 i love this game based off of the actual shinobi wars. Dream Raider did an absolute display of art in this warcraft map.


----------



## Ronin (Jan 9, 2008)

There is a thread for WOW, its a noob mistake. Just search next time.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 9, 2008)

He's not talking about WoW. He's talking about Warcraft III.


----------



## Ziko (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah, i saw a video on Gametrailers, it looked very cool! I think Ill check this out!


----------



## Zaru (Jan 10, 2008)

Some people seem to forget that Warcraft III is still out there and played by many people. WoW isn't everything, guys 

Also, there are actually GOOD naruto maps? I'm surprised.


----------



## Levi (Jan 11, 2008)

Zaru said:


> Also, there are actually GOOD naruto maps? I'm surprised.



I bet it's not that good at all. Probably another AOS.
Tree Tag/Tower Defense is the way to go, most AOS maps suck.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 11, 2008)

Levi said:


> I bet it's not that good at all. Probably another AOS.
> Tree Tag/Tower Defense is the way to go, most AOS maps suck.



All maps have their good and bad sides.

I for example played AOS for most of my Wc3 time, which covers 4 years.


----------



## shuinz (Jan 11, 2008)

I leeched this map, it has a pic of naturo orgasming as the map descriptor/preview


----------



## cHeRRy09 (Jan 22, 2008)

I' active in naruto 3rd SW forum..


----------



## Freija (Jan 22, 2008)

Mcflurry is vanilla icecream + something tasty


----------



## TobiasFunke (Jan 23, 2008)

Anyone have a link to a video or some screenshots?  I want to know if this is worth the trouble of re-installing WC3 over or not.

When I stopped playing WC3 some years ago I was mainly playing the quirky user made maps over the actual game.


----------



## Sephiroth (Mar 1, 2009)

Anyone still play?

Yeah stay away from Dota.


----------



## Lucien Lachance (Mar 1, 2009)

I stopped playing Warcraft 3 Online about 2 years ago. Not once did I meet an actually fun and interesting Naruto Map. I enjoyed Vampirism the most - not sure if they even play it anymore.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not sure if I've played this one or not. I really hate most of the WC3 custom maps  because I don't understand them or hate their playstyle.

I stopped playing after every single game listed is DOTA something or other. Although I have played a few good maps on there.

I may check it out.


----------

